# Woodriver Collet set



## hehndc (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello:

I am ready to buy a collet set.  I have mostly looked at the PSI set and the ones from 500 watts (on ebay).  

I decided on the PSI and went to Amazon and saw this one:  http://www.amazon.com/Turners-Colle...ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1319585651&sr=1-1.

It got me thinking, is it better too have the collet holder with threads or a MT?

Btw:  any recommendations on the Woodriver set of collets?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## thewishman (Oct 25, 2011)

With a threaded collet holder, you can put longer material in the collet. The material can extend into the Morse taper.

I got this one:
http://www.amazon.com/PSI-Woodworki...ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1319589560&sr=1-1


----------



## IPD_Mr (Oct 25, 2011)

I would think that the threaded collet holder would get a consistent mounting every time.  The MT collet could be thrown off just by having a shaving in the MT hole.  Depending on what you are working on that could be insignificant or it could be major on a longer piece.


----------



## flyitfast (Oct 25, 2011)

Steve, look at the Apprentice Collet at Craft Supply. It is a threaded one which gives more flexibility for drilling on the lathe and it is a good set with a good starter group of collets. The price isn't too bad for a good set that comes in a case.
Agree with other folks that a collet set is very useful.
gordon


----------



## PaulDoug (Oct 25, 2011)

The problem with the one you posted is it doesn't us E32 collets, lease I think I am correct.  I believe E32 collets are a lot easier to come by and more sizes available.  I'm not an expert on this type of thing so fell free to correct me.  I have that set, somewhere, but I bought a PSI one and that is all I use now.


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Oct 25, 2011)

okay, now what does the Beall Collet set use, the E32?


----------



## Lenny (Oct 25, 2011)

Holz Mechaniker said:


> okay, now what does the Beall Collet set use, the E32?


 

Yes it does! 

The Beal or the PSI or CSUSA model are all good choices and all use ER32 collets.

I have the PSI.


----------



## Seer (Oct 26, 2011)

You can get the PSI collet set through amazon with free shipping and at less cost than anywhere.  Get the threaded one though.  I bought the PSI one and use it all the time, just need to get some other collets.


----------



## hehndc (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks, everyone for the advise.  I was leaning toward the PSI because it has a larger collet but, was not sure if the threaded attachment was as accurate as the MT.

Thanks again,

Steve


----------



## pianomanpj (Oct 26, 2011)

I have the PSI set bought through Amazon, and 500watt's metric set. They are a accurate and inexpensive. You will not be sorry you bought these items. 

On another note, if you're not familiar with collet chucks, you need to snap the collet into the nut before screwing it onto the headstock. If you don't, it won't seat properly and will probably turn eccentrically.


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Oct 26, 2011)

Lenny said:


> Holz Mechaniker said:
> 
> 
> > okay, now what does the Beall Collet set use, the E32?
> ...




Cool, I have what 800watt has on auction on my watch list...   
Thank you. that saved me much.


----------

